# preventive exam and e/m??



## obgyn390 (Sep 23, 2010)

Can some one please clarify I f our physicians can bill an annual exam (99395) and 99214 together on the same day?? The patient was here for an annual exam and then also they wanted to talk about infertility.  Also there was an ultrasound done.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 23, 2010)

If documentation supports both visits (see CPT professional page 31-32 for clarification), YES, both can be coded.
99214-25
99395
and of course also code for your ultrasound


----------

